# Globetrotter settling



## arjupi (Sep 26, 2018)

Ciao tutti!

For the last 10+ years my partner and I traveled the world and lived all over for a while. 

We've now bought a house in Tuscany, a dream coming true for sure, looking into registering residency. 

We're both EU citizens, but not employed or self-employed in the EU (we're registered as living abroad).

For the residency application and the SSN (health care) we seem to need proof of work status, what would be the easiest way to proceed?

Thanks for all pointers.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can show assets. Bank account with sufficient cash. 

https://www.comune.vicenza.it/cittadino/scheda.php/42722,49183

For example



> - di 5.889 euro per il solo dichiarante;
> - di 5.889 euro per il dichiarante + 2.944,50 euro per ogni familiare in più;
> - di 11.778 euro per dichiarante con 2 o più figli minori di 14 anni a carico.


----------



## Antochat (Sep 8, 2018)

You can go to your local commune and ask for the forms, they will tell you what you need, it is fairly easy to do.


----------

